# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Trichogaster chuna - Dwarf honey gourami

## CK Yeo

Since the server is behaving, might as well post something before it goes down again.

An old LFS staple that used to be quite common. This wild colouration has given way to a more exotic and artificial looking red/pink variety.
I always thought this fish to be in the Colisa genus but Fishbase list it to be in Trichogaster genus. I think most references still list it as Colisa. Oh well, whatever. 



Does anyone knows if this and the pink/red version are the same fish? Someone suggested to me the red variety could be a hybrid. I find it quite unbelievable. Anyone knows? 

ck

----------


## benny

This is the one that is usually sold at a size of 2 to 3 cm right? Also available as an albino variant if I recall correctly.

As usual, great picture!

Cheers,

----------


## CK Yeo

Benny, is the 2-3cm one you are refering to Parasphaerichthys lineatus instead? I have not kept it till it shows breeding colour before.

This is the common one. I think most LFS just refer to as Honey Gourami.

ck

----------


## benny

Nope. I'm refering to the Honey Gourami.

_Parasphaerichthys lineatus_ is also currently availble in the market. I just bought a batch, but did not condition them properly and nothing much survivied. Shame. 

I think the honey gouramis are very attractive fishes, especially for a nano setup. Fuss free and relatively easy to keep. 

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

PhD level shots! this is the wild male colour, all others are "hybrids" which I assume to mean line-bred rather than inter-generic or inter-specific hybrids ala LH.

----------


## stephen chung

> Doctorate in Philosophy level shots! this is the wild male colour, all others are "hybrids" which I assume to mean line-bred rather than inter-generic or inter-specific hybrids ala LH.


hwchoy,

Better don't use abbreviation ..PhD=Doctorate in Philosophy... :Smile:  

what is ala LH? :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

you don't understand, only SMS lingo and such are not allowed, recognised abbreviations are perfectly acceptable.

Commonly used aquatic and aquarium-related abbreviations are also quite acceptable, such as LH which stands for Luo Han.

----------


## benny

Choy,

Stephen obviously understands. He is only trying to mock our guidelines to make AQ a better place, either in jest or in a subversive attempt to vent his fustration that we do not accept such bastardization of the English language.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

I know, just clarifying for others who might get misled.

----------

